# Bike Pulley



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

A mate has given me his bike pulley that he bought off ebay a while ago (he never used it).

Below is the ebay link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Bike-Sto ... 48432a7e3c

Could I use this for my kayak?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

It should be fine as long as your mounting points are strong enough andyou may need to bend the hooks over a bit more to take a strap to hold the kayak


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'm assuming mounting points will be strong enough...I'm doing it on the roof of my garage. Last thing I want though is the kayak to fall onto my car roof...eek!!!!


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow BCF sell a set up for kayak storage in the garage with pullies for $200-, the idea is you drive in and lift the yak straight off the car. Could by two of what you are showing for $40-. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Foxx, that's exactly what I'm planning on doing.

Drive in the garage underneath the pulley (kayak will be face down). Then I'll just use the same Thule ratchet straps that I use on my roof racks and connect to the hooks in pulley system. Lift pulley and kayak is off the car and stored safely away and not taking up space.

Same process when putting the kayak on the car...just lower kayak onto roof racks. Sounds ok in my head....hopefully it works!


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great minds hey Agent


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Agent009 said:


> Same process when putting the kayak on the car...just lower kayak onto roof racks. Sounds ok in my head....hopefully it works!


Mate you will have no problems.

see this link for similar use for 5 years trouble free viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7224


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers Dodge,

This sure seems tge way to go.

On a side note my yak is strapped to the car ready for my first outing tomorrow, very excited. I guess my first trip will be more about the paddle rather than the fish but a good sized fish would be a bonus, fingers crossed.

Brian


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Not in any way doubting Dodge's engineering genius, but one thought that comes to mind is the safe working load (SWL) of the system. The pushbike is a lot lighter than a kayak. Possibly only half the weight. Factor in old ropes etc. - a failure can be catastrophic.

??

I make this comment cause one night there was an almighty crash from my garage. A sea kayak had fallen due to failure of the pulley suspension system.

I'm no engineer, but I'm guessing you need 2 - 3 times the SWL of the kayak weight, to be sure, and so you can sleep peacefully.

trev


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

nad97 said:


> It should be fine as long as your mounting points are strong enough andyou may need to bend the hooks over a bit more to take a strap to hold the kayak


I don't use the hooks I've bent them up out of the way & use U shackles through the hole at the top of the hooks. Due to work commitments my yak has hung unmoved on the hoist for over 4 months. I've got to get out soon it's driving me mad


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Not in any way doubting Dodge's engineering genius, but one thought that comes to mind is the safe working load (SWL) of the system. The pushbike is a lot lighter than a kayak. Possibly only half the weight. Factor in old ropes etc. - a failure can be catastrophic.
> 
> I'm no engineer, but I'm guessing you need 2 - 3 times the SWL of the kayak weight, to be sure, and so you can sleep peacefully.


Trev that is a fair call and feel rope is always the risk area, as the hardware should be OK.

On mine I used silver rope because it is rough and therefore easy to grip when lifting, was aware it's very durable as I used as mooring ropes exposed to the weather when I had my bay cruiser.

In Whitworths catalogue they list the *SWL is 1/6 of the breaking load on rope*, and with my 6mm diam rope listed at *360kgs break load*, and the lift shared over 2 pulleys feel there is ample margins on a 25kgs kayak.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

A bit bit dearer http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kayak-Hoist- ... 1c262c8ec4


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Had to stop at Bunnings this arvo so checked out what was available, should be able to rig up a more than suitable pully system for under twenty dollars. Next shitty weather project me thinks.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all yakkers with a method mind,

Ended up buying a pulley system from ebay for fifty dollars as it was cheaper than buying the collective parts from Bunnings and I am more than happy with it, I will however upgrade the chord, pics below.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> View attachment 1
> Hey all yakkers with a method mind,
> 
> Ended up buying a pulley system from ebay for fifty dollars as it was cheaper than buying the collective parts from Bunnings and I am more than happy with it, I will however upgrade the chord, pics below.


Brian

Re: the chord ... Note Dodge's comments re SWL. It costs precious little extra to ensure there are nasty events in the future.

trev


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers Trev & Dodge, have picked up some in expensive chord from Bunnings already and will update shortly. It is nice to know that there are some effective cheap solutions on ebay.


----------



## 62woollybugger (Oct 16, 2009)

Be careful of which type of these pulley systems you get. The one in the link in the original post is a single rope set-up & is only suitable for up to 20kg. I've got one that looks similar, but has twin ropes, like this,
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kayak-Hoist- ... 2a204f490a Which is rated to 56kg.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

foxx1 said:


> Cheers Trev & Dodge, have picked up some in expensive chord from Bunnings already and will update shortly. It is nice to know that there are some effective cheap solutions on ebay.


So it plays music while being used? :shock:


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Daveyak said:


> foxx1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Trev & Dodge, have picked up some in expensive chord from Bunnings already and will update shortly. It is nice to know that there are some effective cheap solutions on ebay.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: music to my ears anyway ;-)


----------

